

Can the Sharing Economy Get Us to Full Employment? - Dickinson12
http://reesekyler.posthaven.com/can-the-sharing-economy-get-us-to-full-employment

======
michaelone
I met a really interesting Lyft driver who drives 2 hours to San Francisco
every weekend to drive 3 days of 12 hour shifts and then returns to her
hometown to be a stay-at-home mom for the rest of the week days. Her husband
also drives for Lyft part time and according to her, together they're making
$100k more per year than they used to be and for the first time not living
paycheck to paycheck anymore. It's inspiring stuff, but at the same time you
have to consider that these people get no benefits, even if they were to drive
full time, and have to front the costs of insurance, gas, and hotels in San
Francisco to do what they're doing (because Uber etc. don't have enough volume
in their small town). Providing people the opportunity to change their own
lives like this just by working hard on their own schedule is huge, but also
sounds like an opportunity for another startup (freebie!) to figure out how
you provide these people with all the same benefits that they still need and
make that as easy and affordable as it was when a company was providing it.

